# IBM layoffs strike first in India; workers describe cuts as 'slaughter' and 'massive'



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2014)

If I were in IBM this would be a nightmare come true.



> IBM's latest $1 billion "rebalancing," as described by its CFO last month, is underway. And the first country hit is India, based on reports from Blue Blue workers there on Tuesday. The so-called "Resource Action" struck in the country where IBM reportedly employs its greatest number of workers.
> 
> One employee describes the layoff process as a "slaughter."
> 
> ...



Source : IBM layoffs strike first in India; workers describe cuts as 'slaughter' and 'massive' :: Editor's Blog at WRAL Tech Wire


----------



## sksundram (Feb 13, 2014)

bloody hell...!


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

what the hell ?? thats inhuman !! :O


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2014)

How the hell Lenovo, a chinese company pull something of that IBM can't?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to have a high opinion of IBM and thought of it as one of the best IT companies of the world;however my perception has changed completely after reading this shocking report about the despicable treatment that they are subjecting their employees to nowadays-i feel very sorry to learn about the plight of these helpless individuals,who have been sacked recently for no apparent reason-I wonder what i would have done if I was one of those affected by this situation.Indeed,the future of the IT industry in India looks very bleak and dismal at this point.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I used to have a high opinion of IBM and thought of it as one of the best IT companies of the world;however my perception has changed completely after reading this shocking report about the despicable treatment that they are subjecting their employees to nowadays-i feel very sorry to learn about the plight of these helpless individuals,who have been sacked recently for no apparent reason-I wonder what i would have done if I was one of those affected by this situation.Indeed,the future of the IT industry in India looks very bleak and dismal at this point.


I have some friends and seniors working in IBM, believe me, they are not getting any better treatments than others working in different IT companies, whether IBM is a giant or not, their IT arm in India is just another slave camp, just like all the other IT companies here, its not like google who keep their amazing work environment active in India as well.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 13, 2014)

^^ you are either a foot solider or among the generals and kings!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmm this is sad...but I knew from the previous recession that IBM do not keep people on bench for more than 2 months...and kick them out as son as possible ....soo this treatment was comming sooner or later.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 13, 2014)

But I don't think it's IBM doing so, it may be lenovo.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2014)

> "Job cuts in India STG. .Announced today including managers.Asked to return laptops with in 2 hrs and leave premises."



This is something highly objectionable in my views.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2014)

There should be strict labour laws against these practices. This is way beyond any ethics.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard before that IBM sack people with short notice. Now in current situation, most of the IT company(in India) asks to leave within 1 day. So 2 hours is not shocking, but it is inhuman :/


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

but they are being paid 3 months salary in advance ...thats good enough to search for a new job


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Feb 13, 2014)

IBM is so sick. They've 1 Month's salary in adance in their hands. But, do you guys think everyone of them will be getting jobs in a month's time? Job hunting is so ruthless these days. I've experienced enough of it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

but they are from IBM ...those guys will just create tough compitition for common IT guys like me ....Now I wanted to shift company in November ...what if these 13000 IBM guys takes away all the job in IT this year....I will be dead


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but they are being paid 3 months salary in advance ...thats good enough to search for a new job


It's easier said than to be done in present volatile situation(Political + Social + Economical) at India...

Friend,no offence please,my personal subjective opinion.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2014)

Now imagine the impact of global out sourcing on US population. No wonder they are furious about this.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

It's all about revenue. If the company does not meet the required revenue target, they will start laying off people without mercy. This is the case for all companies and any company, no matter how lenient, would do the same IMHO if faced with such a scenario.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder if that devyani khobragade case has to do something with this.....

regarding notice and money given to a sacked employee is 3 months basic pay(which is about 40% in avg. company for avg. employee). So they are giving roughly one months salary.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> I wonder if that *devyani khobragade case has to do something with this*.....
> 
> regarding notice and money given to a sacked employee is 3 months basic pay(which is about 40% in avg. company for avg. employee). So they are giving roughly one months salary.



How??


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> There should be strict labour laws against these practices. This is way beyond any ethics.


In Indian IT industry there are no labour rule and no policy regarding the same. The laws which exists today are heavily backdated and are for manufacturing industry which is pretty much dead.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How??


Well may be some patriotic shareholder wants reinstate the company as an American company

- - - Updated - - -

India = cheap labor


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but they are from IBM ...those guys will just create tough compitition for common IT guys like me ....Now I wanted to shift company in November ...what if these 13000 IBM guys takes away all the job in IT this year....I will be dead



Sorry to hear that my friend,i hope and pray that you won't be affected by these worrisome new developments and that you'll be successful in making the transition from your present employer to a better one by the end of this year.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but they are from IBM ...those guys will just create tough compitition for common IT guys like me ....Now I wanted to shift company in November ...what if these 13000 IBM guys takes away all the job in IT this year....I will be dead


in which technology are you working on?


----------



## Renny (Feb 15, 2014)

People are just slaves to these companies.

Is such cutting common even in hardware/support departments? Or only in software development?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2014)

Renny said:


> People are just slaves to these companies.
> 
> Is such cutting common even in hardware/support departments? Or only in software development?


The cut happened in hardware, not software.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> in which technology are you working on?



I am working on Oracle EBS R12 as a functional consultant ...would have love to get in IBM someday


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but they are being paid 3 months salary in advance ...thats good enough to search for a new job



3 months of basic salary. Don't be too happy about that


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 15, 2014)

This news is not fully correct. Yesterday I contacted one of my ex colleague who is now working in IBM. STG people were intimated 3 months before. They have also been given 3 lakhs job compensation.


----------

